# Kit Brew Temp



## jaypes (19/10/12)

Hi all
Have just started my first brew yesterday, stock standard Coopers Pale Ale kit.
Everything seems well except upon me getting home from work tonight the fermenter is at approx 24-26 degrees.
I dont have a fridge or esky to place it in to regulate the temp, i am thinking of some wet towels but will this drop the temp too low overnight or is the brew already spoiled? Its all in my garage and i am in Sydney
Any pointers appreciated
Jaypes


----------



## slash22000 (19/10/12)

I live in Darwin. I brew Coopers kits at 28C - 30C all the time. At least ten batches recently. I think I've brewed every single one of their ale kits at least once (no lager, for obvious reasons). I've never had a bad batch, ever. I've brewed the Pale Ale many times at those temperatures. It's important to keep the brew in primary for at least a couple weeks so the yeast can eat off any byproducts.

Does good temperature control gives you _better_ beer? Absolutely. Does no temperature control mean undrinkable horse piss? No (for ales anyway).


----------



## bum (19/10/12)

The wet towels will work overnight.

The beer won't be ruined. It may just be sub-optimal. Sounds like you could still be on track for a better than average first beer.

Do a search for temp control techniques. Don't bother so much with recent threads though - pretty much all of them only talk about fridges. Back about 3 years ago people were giving out advice on all techniques, not just the easiest.

Good luck with it and welcome aboard.


----------



## dammag (19/10/12)

Go for the wet towels. I don't think it will drop the temp too low. For a start it is a large body of water and takes time to change temperature. Secondly, fermentation is an exothermic process so produces heat, independant of the surrounding temperature. They say that the temp inside the fermenter may be a couple of degrees hotter than the ambient temp because of this.


----------



## bum (19/10/12)

slash22000 said:


> I live in Darwin. I brew Coopers kits at 28C - 30C all the time.


No wonder you say twang doesn't exist...


----------



## manticle (19/10/12)

bum said:


> Do a search for temp control techniques. Don't bother so much with recent threads though - pretty much all of them only talk about fridges.



As a contributor to such threads, including recent ones, I'd like to dissociate myself from that suggestion.

@ OP - get the temp down as quick as you can. Water baths are your friend.

@slash - there's a lot of not so good advice going around a lot on this forum but yours is pretty much up there with the not so goodest of them (unless you are brewing coopers saisons???). I'm sure you don't mean any harm but please keep such advice to yourself in future. You're likely to reinforce the idea that all HB is shit beer if you continue and maybe put a few new brewers off homebrewing.


----------



## bum (19/10/12)

manticle said:


> As a contributor to such threads, including recent ones, I'd like to dissociate myself from that suggestion.


Of course, however, the generalisation still stands as stated.


----------



## dammag (19/10/12)

I've recently used a water bath up here in QLD and it isn't easy to keep a stable temp. If I wasn't semi employed I'd have no hope. I now have a couple of fridges. One $97 and one $40. I also have an STC-1000 on one of them and another coming from China. Fridges are set and forget. Well worth it. I haven't gone AG though. FTW :beerbang:


----------



## manticle (19/10/12)

bum said:


> Of course, however, the generalisation still stands as stated.




I hear you. Already starting in this thread.


----------



## bum (19/10/12)

dammag said:


> I've recently used a water bath up here in QLD and it isn't easy to keep a stable temp. If I wasn't semi employed I'd have no hope...Fridges are set and forget. Well worth it.


I agree that fridges are much easier (and probably better by most measures) but I do question the value of telling someone on their first brew that they need a fridge to make good beer. How many people must that either turn away at the beginning because it seems like too much of an outlay or how many people buy a second fridge to brew in then quickly decide that brewing isn't for them?


----------



## manticle (19/10/12)

bum said:


> but I do question the value of telling someone on their first brew that they need a fridge to make good beer.




^ this.

Up there with telling new brewers to go straight to AG when they don't even know what it stands for.


----------



## bum (19/10/12)

One of those is killing me right now.


----------



## hoppy2B (19/10/12)

Its seems logical that those who do not brew in a fridge would be more qualified to answer the question of whether or not brewing at higher temps produces good beer, or so one would assume. <_<


----------



## manticle (19/10/12)

I don't brew in a fridge (or ferment in one - I do cold condition/lager in one though).

To add to that, many people who now brew in fridges used more primitive means of temp control before they set up their fridge.

Advising 30 degrees is OK is the most fundamentally flawed bit of info I've seen here for some time (beer style dependent but I don't think that's relevant here).

Then again, you don't seem to be all that opposed to offering advice abut things you have no knowledge or experience of based on most of your posts. 
After all, sightless surely know the best way to help other sightless not walk out into traffic?


----------



## bum (19/10/12)

hoppy2B said:


> Its seems logical that those who do not brew in a fridge would be more qualified to answer the question of whether or not brewing at higher temps produces good beer, or so one would assume. <_<


Not if they say any ale brewed at 30C can be awesome. I'm not sure they're even qualified to drink good beer let alone tell others how to make it.


----------



## jaypes (19/10/12)

Thanks for the quick replies. I am watching a couple of cheap fridges on ebay, I was an electrician in a previous life and can hook up a temp controller hot/cold no probs.

Its only 30 hours into the brew, fingers crossed its still good - if not its my first attempt and will know what to do for next time


----------



## slash22000 (19/10/12)

manticle said:


> @slash - there's a lot of not so good advice going around a lot on this forum but yours is pretty much up there with the not so goodest of them (unless you are brewing coopers saisons???). I'm sure you don't mean any harm but please keep such advice to yourself in future. You're likely to reinforce the idea that all HB is shit beer if you continue and maybe put a few new brewers off homebrewing.



Huh? I'm not _advising _people brew at tropical temperatures, I'm advising that it's not the end of the world. To be honest I'm not sure what you are saying? That I'm wrong or misguiding people?

I'm not sure how anybody can say I'm wrong about my opinion of my beer. I make it, I drink it, I enjoy it. So I argue against the idea that beer made at warm temperatures will turn out undrinkable. I'm sure some styles and some kits might be ruined by the heat, but the question was specific to Coopers kits, which as I mentioned, I make at warm temperatures all the time and enjoy all the time. I'm sure many maybe most members of the forum know more about brewing and more about beer than I do, but I do know my way around a decent bottle of beer and feel qualified to make an evaluation. 

If the question was, "Will ale fermented at a perfect 18C be superior to beer fermented in a Darwin flat?", I would say "Yes, absolutely". However, the question was, "Have I ruined my Coopers ale kit at 26C?" and my answer from my experience brewing dozens of Coopers ale kits in a warm climate (with 44 litres more currently fermenting!) is "No".

Juuust saying. h34r:



bum said:


> Not if they say any ale brewed at 30C can be awesome. I'm not sure they're even qualified to drink good beer let alone tell others how to make it.



And this is just entering douchebag territory. Try to give some advice from personal experience and get an earful for it because my opinion is different to yours.


----------



## bum (19/10/12)

jaypes said:


> Its only 30 hours into the brew, fingers crossed its still good


Avoiding high temps is most important early on but, as I mentioned previously, I don't think it will be the sort of beer you need to tip (assuming everything else has been done well). If you get the temps down a bit and keep them stable the brew will definitely be better than if you don't.



jaypes said:


> if not its my first attempt and will know what to do for next time


That's exactly the attitude that will make a better beer every time you brew. Good on ya.


----------



## bum (19/10/12)

slash22000 said:


> And this is just entering douchebag territory. Try to give some advice from personal experience and get an earful for it because my opinion is different to yours.


I read plenty of advice that differs from my perspective. It is only the fuckwits who try to tell new brewers to make shit beer that I call a fuckwit, fuckwit. 

I accept that your location means you have to make certain concessions in regard to good practice - I'd be happy to leave it at that if it seemed you felt the same.


----------



## Nick JD (19/10/12)

Kit beer at 30C is AWESOME! 

As a chaser to a shot of metho.


----------



## manticle (19/10/12)

slash22000 said:


> Huh? I'm not _advising _people brew at tropical temperatures, I'm advising that it's not the end of the world. To be honest I'm not sure what you are saying? That I'm wrong or misguiding people?
> 
> I'm not sure how anybody can say I'm wrong about my opinion of my beer. I make it, I drink it, I enjoy it. So I argue against the idea that beer made at warm temperatures will turn out undrinkable. I'm sure some styles and some kits might be ruined by the heat, but the question was specific to Coopers kits, which as I mentioned, I make at warm temperatures all the time and enjoy all the time. I'm sure many maybe most members of the forum know more about brewing and more about beer than I do, but I do know my way around a decent bottle of beer and feel qualified to make an evaluation.
> 
> ...



Dozens = 10?

The most common problem encountered with new brewers is that they followed the advice on the can (ferment up to 28 degrees) and got fruity tasting beer.

You may find your beer drinkable, having brewed it at 26-30 degrees but it is incorrect to assume that conditioning for 2 weeks will clean up the fusels and esters created at such temps and it is simply bad advice. Maybe you like your beer? Fine. I can't take that away from you and I have no wish to. You don't have a whole lot of brewing experience however to be able to say definitively - yes this is fine. That's not an insult but you can't pretend to be an expert in beer tasting or brewing when you've made around 10 kits at 30 degrees and don't think they are ruined.

'Ruined' is a very subjective concept by the way. Can drink it = not ruined.

Temperature control is to me (and most brewers the world over), integral to making good beer. How you control that is irrelevant - as previously stated, I use a water bath for mine and have very good reason to know that that is as good for the end result as using a fridge. However not controlling at any point (yeast/beer dependent as specified) IS from my experience and knowledge and the experience and knowledge of many people throughout history and the world: the single, worst thing you can do for your beer besides shitting in it and your advice/suggestion that it is fine because you say so is not far off the equivalent in terms of advice.

Sorry but you're out on a limb with this one. I appreciate people's experience at least as much as their reading knowledge but my appreciation is based on how much experience they actually have. 10 kits brewed hot doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## Nick JD (19/10/12)

Choose your battles, Mants.


----------



## manticle (19/10/12)

Quoi?


----------



## bum (19/10/12)

manticle said:


> Quoi?


I'm confident he's using it in the "pushing shit uphill" sense and I +1 that but I hope your motivation of helping other brewers with your post pays dividends.


----------



## Nick JD (19/10/12)

manticle said:


> Quoi?



Conserver mes forces.


----------



## manticle (19/10/12)

OK. Yes I hope people reading learn something.

Winning internet arguments is irrelevant to my life.


----------



## Nick JD (19/10/12)

manticle said:


> OK. Yes I hope people reading learn something.
> 
> Winning internet arguments is irrelevant to my life.



Enterrer la hache de guerre.


----------



## manticle (19/10/12)

Consider it dug really, really deeply.


----------



## slash22000 (19/10/12)

manticle said:


> You don't have a whole lot of brewing experience however to be able to say definitively - yes this is fine. That's not an insult but you can't pretend to be an expert in beer tasting or brewing when you've made around 10 kits at 30 degrees and don't think they are ruined.



I don't want to go on about this all night. Obviously, I've started some kind of chain reaction here. I'm not pissed off or offended. I did not mean to state anything other than my own personal experience. I know I'm not an expert, I even specifically stated the number of trial beers I've made recently so readers knew how extensive my taste testing was. Again, the question was, "Is my beer ruined?". I do not think it would be. That's all.



manticle said:


> Temperature control is to me (and most brewers the world over), integral to making good beer.



I did not disagree with this anywhere, nor did I state anywhere that brewers should disregard temperature control. I know temperature control is absolutely important. If I had the money/time/space/etc to set up a fermenting fridge (or whatever else) I would do it tomorrow.

OP if you're still following along, I hope that my comment did not come off as "**** temperature control!", because it's not what I meant to say.


----------



## pk.sax (19/10/12)

At least Fasty had aircon 

PS: no one mentioned on this one yet but freezing a bottle of water, put it in the water bath you put the fermenter in. Will help keep it a lot cooler. Once a day change. Twice if you could spare the thought.


----------



## bum (19/10/12)

practicalfool said:


> At least Fasty had aircon


Chortled.


----------



## bignath (19/10/12)

practicalfool said:


> At least Fasty had aircon



And 9 fermenters or something...


----------



## manticle (19/10/12)

I have no major wish to be antagonistic. It's mildly boring on the internet when we can't punch each other or shag each others' girlfriends out of spite.

therefore - relax on the defensiveness and consider this:

A new brewer (either the OP or a brewer reading and not posting) sees this:



> I brew Coopers kits at 28C - 30C all the time. At least ten batches recently. I think I've brewed every single one of their ale kits at least once (no lager, for obvious reasons). I've never had a bad batch, ever. I've brewed the Pale Ale many times at those temperatures. It's important to keep the brew in primary for at least a couple weeks so the yeast can eat off any byproducts.



They may, quite easily assume from that that the reason their beer is a fruity mess has nothing to do with the fact that they pitched and fermented at 28.

You have added qualifiers and they help me understand your perspective but not everyone, especially not noobs, will see and recognise that.

A person who has made exactly one brew might simply read your statement as '30 degrees is fine. I make beer at 30, it all tastes great' then wonder why theirs doesn't.

I have no wish to make you feel small nor suggest that you shouldn't make a contribution but please consider the intention of my post and please consider how your posts may be read by new brewers. People take shit they read here for gospel (**** knows why) so you need to take some responsibility over what you write. You may get it wrong - I have/do often but try as best as you can and when someone suggests you are off the mark, at least consider what they are saying.

Beer may not be chuckable at 28, (style dependent as mentioned) but neither is a burnt sausage chuckable, (taste dependent). Wouldn't suggest to someone wanting to cook a good sausage that burning it works out A-OK.

Yeast will not eat the results of a hot ferment by the way. That's not opinion.


----------



## slash22000 (19/10/12)

I will be more careful with posting in the future. I guess I assumed my low forum rank would make it clear that I'm not an professional brewer or expert or something. Dunno. I put stuff in things and get beer. I don't hate it. I quite enjoy it, actually. Maybe I have a fucked up palette? Who knows.


----------



## bum (19/10/12)

slash22000 said:


> I put stuff in things and get beer.


Ah, the miracle of life!

I'll take back the "fuckwit" stuff and apologise for it, mate, but the 30C thing way beyond reasonable. It is absolutely indefensible with lid yeast.


----------



## manticle (19/10/12)

slash22000 said:


> I will be more careful with posting in the future. I guess I assumed my low forum rank would make it clear that I'm not an professional brewer or expert or something. Dunno. I put stuff in things and get beer. I don't hate it. I quite enjoy it, actually. Maybe I have a fucked up palette? Who knows.



other people with your level of experience or less will assume you KNOW the answers if you don't make it clearer. Nothing wrong with being clear. Don't take it as an insult (unless you are sensitive in which case get fucked).

Not saying don't post - just consider what you post and how it may be read by others of varying levels of experience.

And try and get your beer cooler. It will be the best thing you could have done..


----------



## pk.sax (19/10/12)

manticle said:


> works out A-OK.



Damn TV


----------



## jaypes (20/10/12)

I managed to get the temp down to 20 overnight on concrete floor and wet towels.
Cheers for all the tips


----------



## hoppy2B (21/10/12)

As far as I'm aware, wort needs to contain organic acids in order for esters to form.


----------



## Nick JD (21/10/12)

hoppy2B said:


> As far as I'm aware, wort needs to contain organic acids in order for esters to form.



Acetic acid is a good one.


----------



## geneabovill (21/10/12)

OP: before the wonderful purchase of temp controlled fridge, I sat my fermenter in a huge esky full of water, a small aquarium pump to move the water around, a couple of bottles of ice and a fan blowing over it. Worked a treat, but the dog kept drinking the water.

This should keep it at a steady 16 - 18C, IIRC.


----------



## hoppy2B (21/10/12)

Nick JD said:


> Acetic acid is a good one.



Is that your secret Nick, tipping a little vinegar into your ferment vessel?


----------



## jaypes (18/11/12)

Just an update. Cracked the first bottle of this brew after a long day concreting and was well surprised on how it turned out - even with carb drops

My bro in-law was well chuffed and wants me to make him a Staropramen clone (any recipes welcome)


----------



## wyane (19/11/12)

jaypes said:


> Just an update. Cracked the first bottle of this brew after a long day concreting and was well surprised on how it turned out - even with carb drops
> 
> My bro in-law was well chuffed and wants me to make him a Staropramen clone (any recipes welcome)



Well done. I only use wet towels myself (and the weather forecast) for my kit brews. Have hit the high twenties on occasion but won't say they were good beers in case I insinuate possession of knowledge of what a good beer is when I just don't :chug:


----------



## Juzdu (19/11/12)

I've only been reading up on home brewing for a month, and certainly don't subscribe to the "noobs take everything they read on this site as gospel" argument. I don't think you're giving people enough credit....the vast majority aren't stupid, and will in fact be smart enough to know they're reading opinions, not facts. And those who do take it for gospel are dumb enough to deserve what they get.

That being said, I do give a lot more credit to practical examples, i.e. somebody asking a question about brewing temps that gets a reply that says "I've fermented many brews at temp x and the result was y" is a much more useful response than someone saying "You can't get good beer brewing over temp x".

The latter tells you nothing...it could be a novice regurgitating something they heard or read somewhere...or it could be a long time brewer speaking from experience. But unless they back it up with the facts, its best taken with a grain of salt.

I understand the AHB'ers out there who've posted thousands of messages on this forum are probably tired of saying "Mate when I first started out I didn't pay much attention to temperature control, and my first few brews were in the high 20's. I drank the beer, and thought it was ok at the time, but once I started keeping the temps steady in the low 20's my results improved significantly". THAT is the sort of info "noobs" can really find useful.


----------



## wyane (20/11/12)

Juzdu said:


> THAT is the sort of info "noobs" can really find useful.



totally agree. Not much could misconstrued as gospel. It's obvious who the beer gods are on here and their knowledge is great.

I can't think of a better analogy (and not saying this always happens here BTW) but imagine if you bought a weight bench and weights and the online community suggested that if you weren't on the juice and trying to look like the Terminator then you're doing it all wrong.

I can't offer (much) evidence out of the back of a truck, but I like extract beer. It's easy and cheap and tastes great enough 99% of the time. In the scheme of things the sample size of people who have tasted my piss is small but they seem to like it. No, it's not craft beer and won't win awards but there you go. Brew up, drink up and :beerbang:


----------



## Stout75 (20/11/12)

I live and brew in Darwin. Anything from kits to AG depending on time availability, as I am in the defence force. For MY Pale Ales, Stouts I brew all year round in 26-30+ deg. What I've found to be critical is the initial wort temp at pitching time. I try to aim for 20-23 deg, then allow them to come to ambient temp by themselves. This procedure has produced some very good beer. Lagers, well I will only attempt them in the dry season when I know I can rely on low overnight temps and the use of water baths during the day.Just my 2cents and opinions/results on tropical brewing. By the way i have been brewing for 20+ years before anyone makes any wise cracks.


----------



## bum (20/11/12)

I don't think anyone is disputing the difficulties faced by those brewing in the tropics.

However, fermenting with the vast majority of yeasts at 30C makes SHIT beer. No question. You can drink it and like and that is awesome and all that but it is still very much less than ideal. I've been telling people they are wrong for 30+ years before anyone wants to make any wisecracks.


----------



## Don Runk (20/11/12)

Here's a wild car for you.

I'm a Noob as in i have only brewed 12-13 batches (all 50l though) and i have tried kit yeast warm, kit yeast cold and us-05 temp controlled to a point of a degree with a PID...

and i honestly prefer (as do those who drink my beer as i have a bit of it) the kit yeast a little on the warm side. (albeit with my current methods)

so it comes down to taste and the taste of those who are drinking it.

In time i and many other "noobs" may learn to turn their noses up at high ferm temps and kit yeasts. But this "hobby" is a progressive thing both in terms of technique of brewing and in developing tastes of beer and opinions on tastes for that matter.


----------



## bum (20/11/12)

Don Runk said:


> and i honestly prefer (as do those who drink my beer as i have a bit of it) the kit yeast a little on the warm side.


That's as it should be but if you're suggesting that 30C is a "little on the high side" your connection with reality is tenuous at best. Someone likes 21-ish instead of the dogmatic 18 that is spouted? Fine. 30C makes only shit beer (most yeasts, blahblahblah).



Don Runk said:


> But this "hobby" is a progressive thing both in terms of technique of brewing and in developing tastes of beer and opinions on tastes for that matter.


Yes and the progression has been that temp control produces better beer than hot ferments (usual exceptions, blahblahblah).


----------



## Don Runk (20/11/12)

never mentioned an actual temp if you noticed. Because that is my taste and not what is commonly called "correct" but no it wasn't as high as 30c more like 24-26c. I also use Galaxy hops so fruity may be my and my mates "style". Don't assume that everyone's taste does not include a fruity flavor. 

But noobs need to progress no? as in noobs progress toward better fermentation temperature control. Not start that way. 
As in - noobs progress toward better temp control - IF that is the taste THEY prefer.?? or am i wrong somewhere?

there is plenty of info on too high a temp and a simple search will result in pros and cons. but some peoples cons are others pros. I'm sure mostly because the noob palate hasn't yet reached a beer judge's.

if they like it let them drink it. Period.


----------



## bum (20/11/12)

Don Runk said:


> never mentioned an actual temp if you noticed.


I noticed it well which is why I made this distinction.



Don Runk said:


> Because that is my taste and not what is commonly called "correct" but no it wasn't as high as 30c more like 24-26c. I also use Galaxy hops so fruity may be my and my mates "style". Don't assume that everyone's taste does not include a fruity flavor.


You should see the amount of late US hops I through at pretty much every beer I make. Defending 30c as pushing "fruity" is not really defensible.



Don Runk said:


> But noobs need to progress no?


Yes, and they won't if morons tell them 30C is cool.



Don Runk said:


> IF that is the taste THEY prefer.?? or am i wrong somewhere?


If you're saying that makes it okay to tell people that brewing at 30C is fine then, yes, you are really, really wrong somewhere (around about the 30C mark, I'd say).



Don Runk said:


> there is plenty of info on too high a temp and a simple search will result in pros and cons.


There are no pros (unless you're in a hurry and used to mineral turpentine). The cons? Well, n00bs don't search for those.



Don Runk said:


> but some peoples cons are others pros.


Some people are wrong and they can continue to wallow in their ignorance and I will be quite happy so long as they don't try to convert anyone else.



Don Runk said:


> if they like it let them drink it. Period.


I'm not trying to stop anyone from drinking shit beer (LCPA aside h34r: ) but I will try to stop _a person who constantly_ _failed to attain any degree_ _of 'clue_'.
(not you, you're being more than reasonable) from trying to corrupt broadly accepted (and correct) brewing knowledge.


----------



## GuyQLD (20/11/12)

Don Runk said:


> But noobs need to progress no? as in noobs progress toward better fermentation temperature control. Not start that way.
> As in - noobs progress toward better temp control - IF that is the taste THEY prefer.?? or am i wrong somewhere?



When I started I was brewing in the cupboard. In summer. 30'c Kit yeasts. I can tell you they were not great. I moved onto US 05 in a "swamp" cooler type arrangement. That was an improvement. I now have a temp controlled fridge and still use US 05 a lot.

I can tell you right now that even in a fairly clean profile yeast like US 05 there are subtle differences at even 18 vs 24-26'C (What I got with my esky/ice). 

There are already so many variables you're trying to keep a track of in making a great beer that if you have the means, there really isn't an excuse for not focusing on your fermentation temps. Understandably I had to make do with an esky/ice bath for a while and I had to make the best of it - I'm not going to poo poo on anyone else in the same boat. You do the best you can with what's available to you at the time. But even that was an improvement over ambient temps (Yes - 30'C) but if you ever get the opportunity to go to a thermo controlled fridge, it's one of the best effort / reward changes you can make.

And I don't honestly think anyone _should_ start at 30'C and add more complexity just as a learning exercise. This is not really a subjective matter, temp control is important. 

Now if you want to debate different styles at different temps, well then you can start being subjective. But by then we'd be way off topic.


----------



## Don Runk (21/11/12)

To be clear.
I do not ferment at 30c nor do i think it's good practice or should be said to anyone that it is good practice. and no one has. or ever will i hope.

my point is this - if slash has no way of controlling temp and managed to make a beer he considered to be a good drop at 30c then good for him. He will probably over time develop whatever method to get temp down and produce a beer he thinks is much better. (i also hope)

no one has ever argued the need for better fermentation control. (esp not I. I use a PID i'm that worried about it)

the OP was worried if he ruined his batch with too high a temp. Slash shared what he did and it was valid to the OP's concerns. If i was the op i would want to hear story's like Slash's to reassure me i haven't ruined a batch too much. The OP obviously realized that 24-26c was too high otherwise he wouldn't have posted.

Calling people that share their views and methods F-wits and the like only discourage people from participating in conversation and sharing info that could be helpful to others.

Chill out. (to around 18c perhaps?)


----------



## wyane (21/11/12)

Don Runk said:


> Calling people that share their views and methods F-wits and the like only discourage people from participating in conversation and sharing info that could be helpful to others.
> 
> Chill out. (to around 18c perhaps?)



beat me to it. absolutely agree. Isn't posting in a way that discourages community exchange just as likely to cause people to continue with non-standard methods and possibly leave this forum and brewing altogether?

Sarcasm is accepted if that's the most expansive form of wit that you can afford. But being uncivil is just shit.

Happy Days!

edit: dodgy phrasing


----------



## pcmfisher (21/11/12)

The length of time someone has been doing something has no bearing on whether its right or wrong.

When the only reason for doing something is "Thats how I've always done it for the last 20 years", well, thats just ignorant.


----------



## bum (21/11/12)

Don Runk said:


> If i was the op i would want to hear story's like Slash's to reassure me i haven't ruined a batch too much.
> 
> Calling people that share their views and methods F-wits and the like only discourage people from participating in conversation and sharing info that could be helpful to others.


These are both the underlying issues of why I continue to push this particular barrow. 

The first issue is that new brewers should not be encouraged to follow really, really bad practise - not just OP but also anyone who stumbles upon this thread. Some people have to live with such practise and if they can then more power to them but don't tell people that it is okay to ferment at 30 bloody degrees C with your average ale yeast. 

The second issue is that I'd really, really like to discourage people who insist that really, really bad practise is okay from doing so if they present them without caveat.

I'd like to apologise to the lady who felt the need to report me for a swear-word.


----------



## slash22000 (21/11/12)

Crikey. Apparently this thread is still raging. :huh: 

*1)* I'd just like to mention, again, my exact original statement was: 



> Does good temperature control gives you better beer? Absolutely. Does no temperature control mean undrinkable horse piss? No (for ales anyway).


As per a month ago when this first came up, I did not say (nor mean to say) "Please ferment at 30C it will make fantastic beer". The original question was, "My beer was at 26C is it spoiled", "spoiled" in my mind meaning utterly undrinkable, and the answer (from my experience) is, "No". That is all.

*2) To clarify, again, please do not ever ferment beer at high temperatures if you can avoid doing so (unless instructed by the manufacturer of some specialty yeasts designed for styles brewed at those temperatures).* 

In the month since the shit hit the fan, I finally managed to get a cheap chest freezer from Gumtree (as I have been attempting to do for a long time) and as of today have been waiting 4 god damn weeks for an STC-1000 to arrive (starting to think it is lost in the mail, I am completely out of beer at this point). So, I will no longer be fermenting at tropical temperatures, nor should anybody else if they can possibly avoid it.

Beer good. Heat bad. h34r:


----------



## nofixedaddress (23/11/12)

@slash2200 and Stout75

I have recently moved to Cairns.

Bought a Brewmaster Kit, locally, with Morgans and 'threw' it together the other night....Wednesday 21st at 6pm was completion.

And it is not responding as I would normally expect.

Temperature of the brew is way above what I am used to at 28-30 (I'm a blow in from down South although I will be here for some time).

What I would like to know from you guys is what brands you have found work best over in Darwin.

And maybe there needs to be a separate thread for Brewing Beer in the Tropics.

I know that there are East Asian yeasts that have been developed for tropical brewing but I do not know where to access them.

Anyway...all the best and if you ever get to Cairns I will shout you a beer.

Cheers


----------

